# Giude not that much faster with 6.3?



## wipeout (Jul 15, 2003)

I have two HD-DTivos with the new software. I must say I expected the guide to be real fast after the upgrade but I'm disappointed. The guide is still somewhat sluggish. What to y'all think?


----------



## Car1181 (Mar 30, 2006)

wipeout said:


> I have two HD-DTivos with the new software. I must say I expected the guide to be real fast after the upgrade but I'm disappointed. The guide is still somewhat sluggish. What to y'all think?


My guide is much faster. It's not instantanious like the R-15 but it's pretty close. Big improvement. And I like the folders too.


----------



## chrisfowler99 (Aug 23, 2006)

Mine's not all that much faster.

And 3 crashes in 2 days isn't all that helpful either.


----------



## brewer4 (Aug 19, 2006)

Mine is much much faster. No issues either. It really solidifies the HD Tivo as the best entertainment device I have ever owned. It was good before but I love folders and the navigation speed up was very welcome.


----------



## bidger (Nov 19, 2005)

I can schedule recordings on the HR10 now in a matter of seconds as opposed to minutes with 3.1.x. That's a huge improvement and was long overdue IMO.


----------



## chrisfowler99 (Aug 23, 2006)

scheduling recordings and "Keep until" are definitely much improved.


----------



## Ryanm86 (Oct 18, 2006)

chrisfowler99 said:


> scheduling recordings and "Keep until" are definitely much improved.


Agreed.


----------



## rarechaga (Oct 30, 2006)

Slowest guide I have seen ever and no real improvement with the upgrade! Compared to any other receiver such as the Motorola that Comcast gives you, or any of Dish's, receivers it is dog slow. Is there an explanation for this? 

And, does it have to cover the whole picture, can't the picture be put somewhere while navigating the guide? 

Also, can't it just autotune as opposed to have to set a recording? Sometimes you just want the channel to change and not record. 

Overall it is a great receiver, but some of the quirks need to be worked out. Probably will not happen since there is a replacement for it already.


----------



## jcwest (May 3, 2006)

wipeout said:


> I have two HD-DTivos with the new software. I must say I expected the guide to be real fast after the upgrade but I'm disappointed. The guide is still somewhat sluggish. What to y'all think?


The HDD crashed on my HR10 about three weeks before the 6.3 came out and D* sent me a refurb replacement and out of the box the guide was much faster than it was on my original factory new unit.

I wondered if D* was tweeking the referbs or if they just cleaned up all the trash hanging out on them.

When I got the 6.3 I really didn't see any improvement in guide speed but I had already seen a tremendous improvement with the refurb unit.

J C


----------



## Andrew_J_M (Feb 11, 2005)

My HR10 was very slow before the update, taking over 5 minutes to make a change to a Season Pass. On October 18th I did a "Clear and Delete Everything" then didn't use it again until 6.3a installed on October 23rd. 

After 6.3a it was significantly faster, I put back some of the Season Passes from before, there had been 59 but now I'm back to just 28. Most of the others were for old shows that no longer exist. Now it is slowing down, the guide is no longer as snappy as before and changing an SP is now taking 10 seconds, still much better than before but not good.


----------



## bidger (Nov 19, 2005)

I do notice that "Search by Title" in "Find Programs to Record" is sluggish now, but I'll accept that sacrifice to overall speed.


----------



## durl (Mar 27, 2003)

My guide was much faster after the update. I've noticed that it seems slower now than it was right after the update, but it's still much better than before.


----------



## judson_west (Jun 15, 2006)

durl said:


> My guide was much faster after the update. I've noticed that it seems slower now than it was right after the update, but it's still much better than before.


X2


----------



## Royhr (Aug 19, 2006)

Wow... I'm amazed that anybody is complaining that the guide after the update isn't significantly faster. I mean it's like day and night. Now maybe if you have used other boxes then the guide may be slower in comparison but compared to the guide speeds before the update and after as I said it's like night and day.

Also I have read that the DirecTV style guides are still a bit slow but I never use that guide style. I only use the Tivo style guides and they are incredibly faster. Makes this older unit much more capable.


----------



## mjones73 (Jun 20, 2006)

Mine has been faster over all also, switch to the Tivo style guide if you haven't already.


----------



## Wolffpack (Jul 29, 2003)

Mine is much faster also, on both my units.


----------



## bwaldron (Oct 24, 2005)

Wolffpack said:


> Mine is much faster also, on both my units.


When I was running 6.3, I found it to be significantly faster. But, like all Tivos, it will slow down a bit as time goes on.


----------



## Wolffpack (Jul 29, 2003)

bwaldron said:


> When I was running 6.3, I found it to be significantly faster. But, like all Tivos, it will slow down a bit as time goes on.


I must disagree with that. I've got 5 SDTivos running 6.2 for over a year and haven't noticed any slow down on itheir speed.


----------



## Andrew_J_M (Feb 11, 2005)

Wolffpack said:


> I must disagree with that. I've got 5 SDTivos running 6.2 for over a year and haven't noticed any slow down on itheir speed.


Is your HR10 running 6.3 now as fast as the SD Tivos? Even immediately after the update mine was noticably slower. Even so it is still "night and day" compared with 3.1.5, just that I would prefer my days to be sunny instead of overcast.


----------



## bwaldron (Oct 24, 2005)

Wolffpack said:


> I must disagree with that. I've got 5 SDTivos running 6.2 for over a year and haven't noticed any slow down on itheir speed.


Yeah, the slowdown over time has always been more noticable on the HD unit. My two HDVR2s are not quite as fast as when first upgraded to 6.2, but it's hardly noticable.


----------



## Wolffpack (Jul 29, 2003)

Andrew_J_M said:


> Is your HR10 running 6.3 now as fast as the SD Tivos? Even immediately after the update mine was noticably slower. Even so it is still "night and day" compared with 3.1.5, just that I would prefer my days to be sunny instead of overcast.


The guide on the HR10s under 6.3a are not as zippy as the SD DTivos under 6.2. But as you state, much faster than 3.1.5.


----------



## wipeout (Jul 15, 2003)

My HD-Tivo downstairs is starting to be painfully slow again with all functions. It also spontaniously rebooted last night. I do not like the Tivo grid so that is not an option.


----------



## MichiganFan (Jul 1, 2006)

6.3 seems to have been released to get us to switch to the HR20. My box never crashed under the old version. Now I have to restart because it locks up from time to time. I've noticed only a minimal speed difference in the guide. I like the folders, but the bugs are a pain. I'll switch after football season (I love dual buffers too much).


----------



## Wolffpack (Jul 29, 2003)

MichiganFan said:


> 6.3 seems to have been released to get us to switch to the HR20. My box never crashed under the old version. Now I have to restart because it locks up from time to time. I've noticed only a minimal speed difference in the guide. I like the folders, but the bugs are a pain. I'll switch after football season (I love dual buffers too much).


So reboots from time to time on a unit that once was dependable (and should be again) would push you to switch to a unit that reboots much more often, doesn't always record, doesn't always play and has never been dependable? If so, let me know where & when you're selling your HR10.


----------



## mikewolf13 (Jan 31, 2006)

Wolffpack said:


> So reboots from time to time on a unit that once was dependable (and should be again) would push you to switch to a unit that reboots much more often, doesn't always record, doesn't always play and has never been dependable? If so, let me know where & when you're selling your HR10.


Fellow Wolf, as much as I agree with your lgoic, I fear the paranoid conspiracy nut in me believes Michigan fan may be accurate in his assumption.

SABOTAGE!

I have never understood why DTV would allow an upgrade on the HR10-250 software at the point when virtually all D* DVRs are D* branded. Clearly they want Tivo out of theri sandbox.

The only motivation I could understand is the opportunity for sabotage.

Now, in a calmer, lucid moment, I doubt this is truly the case....but I can't help always returning to that reason....either my lucid moments are getting farther and farther apart or...perhaps the most obvious answer is the correct one.

Personally, I have not allowed my HR10- to upgrade to 6.3 and doubt I ever will at this pace.


----------



## fasTLane (Jan 13, 2006)

Still unplugged here as well. Ignorance can be bliss. :lol:


----------



## OrlandoJoe (Sep 6, 2006)

Much as I hate to tempt the fates, my experience with 6.3 has been entirely positive. Folders make it much easier to navigate the huge HR10-250 hard drive (I record very little in HD), and creating and updating Season Passes has been much improved.


----------



## bidger (Nov 19, 2005)

I don't regret allowing the upgrade. The only thing I'm seeing is TiVo's doing weird stuff with my SP for "Arrested Development" Wed. nights on HDNet. It will record the first ep. with a 27 min. recording, but the 2nd ep is an hour long and includes the first ep. It's weird, but I'll take that rather than having to wait four minutes to schedule a recording.


----------



## Wolffpack (Jul 29, 2003)

mikewolf13 said:


> Fellow Wolf, as much as I agree with your lgoic, I fear the paranoid conspiracy nut in me believes Michigan fan may be accurate in his assumption.
> 
> SABOTAGE!
> 
> ...


Oh, I'm one of the true conspiracy theorists! Have any of you seen "Hacking Democracy"? It was on HBO or ShowTime or one of those this weekend. That get's my conspiracy blood boiling.

Nevertheless, those of you that believe the current failures on the Tivo 6.3/6.3a upgrade are due to DTVs grand scheme are, IMO, giving DTV WAY too much credit. DTV can't manage their installation group. They make decisions to develop their own SD and HD DVR and can't even develop them under one software platform. They contract with multiple hardware manufacturers for one unit which results in those units being physically different (both inside and out) and require different builds of the OS. And you think they have the ability to sabotage 6.3? I don't think they could pull that off if their life depended on it. Just as they can't get a bug free SD or HD DVR working.

As far as 6.3a goes, as mentioned in another thread I've just tried running through the guided setup without OTA and then running through it with OTA on my units. Need to see if that works. If not, I've got my original 3.1.5 HDs and will restore my units to 3.1.5 before 24 starts on FOX cuz I can't miss that in HD.


----------



## bwaldron (Oct 24, 2005)

mikewolf13 said:


> Fellow Wolf, as much as I agree with your lgoic, I fear the paranoid conspiracy nut in me believes Michigan fan may be accurate in his assumption.
> 
> SABOTAGE!
> 
> ...


6.3 was released after D* signed an extended support agreement with Tivo. Frankly, I think they wanted to keep us Tivo folks who don't need MPEG4 happy for awhile. They will eventually want us all to upgrade, but I think they wanted to buy some time and let the HR20 work through its birthing pains before providing upgrades and dish installs to all HR10-250 owners. (A wise move, IMHO.) A faster Tivo would keep some people from wanting to immediately jump to the new DVR.

Of course, as it turns out, the 6.3a release wasn't tested nearly widely enough. I know some folks are having a trouble-free experience with it, but I didn't -- it's off my machine, I'm back at 3.1.5 and unplugged from the phone.

In short, I see incompetence, but not malice or conspiracy.


----------



## bwaldron (Oct 24, 2005)

bidger said:


> I don't regret allowing the upgrade. The only thing I'm seeing is TiVo's doing weird stuff with my SP for "Arrested Development" Wed. nights on HDNet. It will record the first ep. with a 27 min. recording, but the 2nd ep is an hour long and includes the first ep. It's weird, but I'll take that rather than having to wait four minutes to schedule a recording.


That's cool.

I made sure that I had a backup I could restore before I allowed the upgrade. My own experience was that the audio dropouts on FOX were intolerable. The speed was great, but it wasn't worth it to me personally. I didn't have it on my box long enough to experience any other issues.

If I didn't watch any FOX OTA, I'd probably have kept the upgrade. For now, I'll just live with the slowness; reliability is the top priority for me. My season passes are pretty much set, and I don't do a huge amount of one-off recordings. Yeah, I do wish it was faster, and hope that a 6.3b release isn't long in coming.


----------



## mikewolf13 (Jan 31, 2006)

bwaldron said:


> Of course, as it turns out, the 6.3a release wasn't tested nearly widely enough. I know some folks are having a trouble-free experience with it, but I didn't -- it's off my machine, I'm back at 3.1.5 and unplugged from the phone.
> 
> In short, I see incompetence, but not malice or conspiracy.


Yes, the problems with most conspiracy theories is they assume competence and skill at a level which often does not likely exist.

Hence -the lucid moments when I doubt intentional sabotage....

But I suspect breaking software is easier than fixing it.

I do not buy the D* didn't want so many people to buy there machines so they made Tivo's better arguemnet. Nor do i believe that it was necessary for D* to rollout 6.3 beacuse of the extention of their agreement.

If they can prevent HMO from all the DTivos, why be so kind and give folders to HD Tivos?

Maybe they know the software delivery is often corrupted, maybe any part of the process D* was involved in (and you know they don't just laod a disk sight unseen and download to their Customer they care so much about), was flawed or without any real oversight so D* was aware of a higher potential for problems to exist and allowed thnigs to preocede.

Or maybe anything D* touches breaks....

I dunno.

But, unplugged(to phone) it stays....at least until the "voices" in my head tell me to plug it in.


----------



## Wolffpack (Jul 29, 2003)

mikewolf13 said:


> Or maybe anything D* touches breaks....


Now that seems like a reasonable theory! :eek2:


----------



## bwaldron (Oct 24, 2005)

Wolffpack said:


> Now that seems like a reasonable theory! :eek2:


----------

